# Morgantown Toy Car Extravaganza VI



## Chaqar (Nov 17, 2010)

Here's the scoop about this year’s show on Sunday, December 13, 2015. It’s the 6th event and it keeps growing every year, with more top vendors than you usually find in one place. The Morgantown (PA) Toy Car Extravaganza VI features vintage and new slot cars, die cast, models, and racing memorabilia. You can view the creations in the model car contest (classes: street, open wheel race car, and " anything goes") Trophies in all classes. And watch some top notch slot car racing by ECHORR. 

If you only do one show a year, this it the “event” you don’t want to miss. From the hobbyist to the serious collector, you will find what you are looking for. There is even a special surprise for the kids. ( Hint: he’ll be the one in the red suit with the white beard) Remember, it’s more than a show…it’s an EVENT! Admission $5 Early birds $10.
Come join the fun!
Vendors: tables have sold out every year so if you are interested you’ll want to register ASAP. 
Show will be at the Morgantown Holiday Inn, 6170 Morgantown Rd., Morgantown, PA (less than a mile off PA Turnpike exit #298) from 10am-2pm; early birds at 8:30am. 
For more information contact Rick at [email protected].


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Rick, looking forward to it. my favorite


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

Chaqar said:


> Here's the scoop about this year’s show on Sunday, December 13, 2015. It’s the 6th event and it keeps growing every year, with more top vendors than you usually find in one place. The Morgantown (PA) Toy Car Extravaganza VI features vintage and new slot cars, die cast, models, and racing memorabilia. You can view the creations in the model car contest (classes: street, open wheel race car, and " anything goes") Trophies in all classes. And watch some top notch slot car racing by ECHORR.
> 
> If you only do one show a year, this it the “event” you don’t want to miss. From the hobbyist to the serious collector, you will find what you are looking for. There is even a special surprise for the kids. ( Hint: he’ll be the one in the red suit with the white beard) Remember, it’s more than a show…it’s an EVENT! Admission $5 Early birds $10.
> Come join the fun!
> ...


how far from chicago is this??:wave:


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

About 14 hours


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

brownie374 said:


> About 14 hours


bit of a ride there then..


----------



## Chaqar (Nov 17, 2010)

But well worth the trip! And gas prices are down.  It's only 6 weeks away. Hope to see you there.


----------



## 65 COMET (Nov 4, 2012)

can't wait to make this one!


----------



## Chaqar (Nov 17, 2010)

With only a little over 2 weeks to go, this show is shaping up to be the "Event" of the year! No matter where you are from, come and join the fun, you will not be disappointed. Remember the date - December 13.
See you there!
Gas prices are still down so that leaves more money for toys


----------



## Chaqar (Nov 17, 2010)

Only 1 week to go!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

a couple a days.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Showtime


----------



## '65 Nova (Jan 28, 2003)

*..Santa's helper…aka Al Pink*

..if you didn't know already...


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*Resin Dude's Morgantown Toy show Dec 13 2015*

.






http://s293.photobucket.com/user/alpink/library/Morgantown show Dec 2015

. :tongue: .


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

. :wave: .


----------

